# Being at Greenwich yesterday



## toffeeyummy (1 August 2012)

Well what can I say. Travelled there with my hubby and two young girls and we all had such an amazing day. The whole thing is superbly run and the army and games makers were so happy and friendly. The facilities were immaculate, of course there were queues for the loos, there were a lot of people there! But no longer than 20 min or so. We took our own food all of which (quite a lot...) was allowed in with no problem. I am so proud and privileged to have been part of the action and feel the atmosphere, which was electric. I know it's an experience my children will always have and a memory we can share. Well done team gb


----------



## CalllyH (1 August 2012)

Well said, it was just magical


----------



## teapot (1 August 2012)

Ditto


----------

